# accent walls



## Garasaki (Apr 14, 2008)

What about white? Or natural wood colored?

Definately want to keep the trim the same color throughout a room, I'd think.


----------



## oscarMadison (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah, I was figuring on one color throughout. I like the idea of wood, but wasn't planning on replacing the current trim and it is painted. Thought about or going with the darker color for the trim on the walls. I suck at picturing stuff before it's done, I have to see it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

oscarMadison said:


> ....How is the trim handled? I was thinking of making all the trim the darker color. Any suggestions for the interior decorating challenged?


The trim is generally a lighter color, unless all the trimwork is the same (i.e. - stained wood)


----------



## NewlywedKristin (Jul 6, 2009)

so I know this is an old post and probably has already been dealt with, but I thought I'd give my 2 cents in about trim.

We tried the dark trim idea in our living room and it was a disaster. We were trying to be "different" and after our living room was painted a beigy/peachy color, we tried dark brown trim -- and it made everything look very DATED. We left it for a while to see if itd grow on us and it never did.. so we're actually repainting now. And let me tell you, just simply priming off the dark brown made a world of difference!

You can't go wrong with WHITE Trim.. I'd stick with white trim or natural wood accents, depending on your colors. It's too tricky to try dark trim IMO.

Hope this helps someone else out there who may have the same predicament!


----------



## diy-er (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Oscar

I know this is an old thread and you've probably painted your room, but thought i'd add my bit in case someone in the forum wanted to know also.

But before i do, just want to tell you that i have a lot of experience in accents walls, from sueding, sponging, rag-rolling effects as well as simple, plain colours. I also hold a certificate in paint from a paint academy course that i did. ok with that said.

Ceiling, should always be white or a very light colour. This gives the appearance of a higher ceiling and space. It is advisable to keep the cornices the same colour as the ceiling other you will instantly create the look of being closed in....kinda of like limiting your space above you if you put a dark coloured cornice.

Having three lights walls and one dark accent wall is perfect. With the skirtings, either paint them all in the lighter colour or light with the light and dark with the dark. Again by using dark trims you will create a look of smallness or crampedness. Each to there own. Do it dark if you like that look. It mostly depends on what feel you are trying to achieve. :wink:

Also try and stick to a low sheen acrylic paint or satin for the walls. The skirtings are best done with enamel as they are more prone to scuffs or scratches from the vacuum cleaner etc. enamel is definitely the more durable for this kind of thing


Cheers Marianne


----------



## oscarMadison (Dec 28, 2008)

Okay, an update. So it's taken me awhile. :sweatdrop: I painted the walls with using one wall as an accent and the other three as whatever you call the other color. I think they look pretty good. I haven't put up the trim, wanting to do a little work to the floors and then put down hardwood flooring. 

For trim I am planning on going with natural trim. Oh yeah, Wooster, Zinnser and Benjamin Moore, good stuff. :thumbsup:

FYI, if I ever sell this house, don't buy it. Just before I sell it I'm going to run around and randomly put extra nails in the trim, just to be sure. Next I'll move on to the walls, drill holes and put expansion bolts in them. Course not at any preset or even matching heights. Some will be a foot off the floor. If I staple something and four will do the job, I'll use twenty. Apparently that's what you do if you own a house. I'm going to paint over every single hinge too. :wallbash:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@wooleybooger , see post above. Do you see the link?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

13 year old thread, hoss. Check the dates, and don't advertise.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Still a 13 year old thread, @flokkiant


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Still a 13 year old thread, @flokkiant


Hey, I like 18th century.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/16958936091605864/
Not advertising. Some styles never go out of style. 😁


----------

